# 41 and using clear blue fertility monitor



## cln (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi there

I am 41 and DH is 37. TTC for 2 years. Used Clomid for borderline low progesterone - 6 months - no success.
Now going back to basics and bought a clear blue fertility monitor. Just wondered if any of you had used this? It is my first month and so far I am on day 16 (usually have a 29 day cycle) and still on 2 bars - anyone else had this? I am not too worried as I understand that some months I amy not ovulate. Just really wanted to hear from others who had used it.

Claire


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Claire.

I'm 40 and I use a CBM..I have used for for a few months now.My first month it was 1 high,2 peak ,then low...This happened around day 15/16.

This month I had the 1 high,2 peaks.1 high,then low..

Yours will probably go to peak tomorrow or the day after.Are you taking your temp as well?

Stick with it..

Hickson x


----------



## cln (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi

Thanks for your reply - I hope I get a peak tomorrow!!  DH is going to be busy if it is!
I am not taking my temp but I have bought a digital thermometer and will do it next month.

Here's hoping!

Claire x


----------

